# Amarok e streaming non funzionante

## johnnystuff

Non so bene se ci siano configurazioni particolari da fare ma guardando nei menu vari non mi pare, ho emerso amarok con le USE="cdda embedded lastfm mp3tunes mtp opengl player semantic-desktop utils". Funziona tutto bene ma non emette suono durante lo streaming. Il fatto brutto è che non riporta nessun errore, anzi in basso a destra appare la notifica "Playing Stream blablabla" come se lo stesse facendo. Gli stream li ho aggiunti tramite file .pls che viene letto automaticamente da amarok. Anche aprendolo con un editor e prendendo la voce relativa al server e inserendola manualmente nel menu playlist con "add stream" fa la stessa cosa (abbastanza ovvio in effetti). 

Gstreamer, nel caso servisse, è sempre stato in make.conf, altre flag utili non saprei, mi risulta che amarok usi alsa quindi dovrebbe essere tutto a posto e infatti a parte gli streaming tutto bene....... idee?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Meconiotronic

Le altre cose ti funzionano? Tipo gli mp3? Etc..?

Ho provato e a me funzionano gran parte degli streaming non proprio tutti...

----------

## johnnystuff

si funziona tutto a parte gli streaming. Mi dici come fai tu ad avviarli? Magari sbaglio qualcosa io.

----------

## Meconiotronic

Non credo puoi sbagliare o fai doppio click sulla lista delle radio in streaming interne ad amarok e le aggiungi alla playlist oppure se è una radio esterna ti scarichi il suo file ad esempio .m3u e lo apri con amarok.

----------

